# Checking In From Dallas Oregon



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello--My wife and I just bought our 2005 Outback 25 RSS a couple of weeks ago. We're looking to make a lot of good memories camping with our grown children and our two Aussies. Question--I can't seem to figure out how to load photos under, my signature. Any hints?-------Thank you, John C.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

jcamp said:


> Hello--My wife and I just bought our 2005 Outback 25 RSS a couple of weeks ago. We're looking to make a lot of good memories camping with our grown children and our two Aussies. Question--I can't seem to figure out how to load photos under, my signature. Any hints?-------Thank you, John C.


Welcome and you will love your Outback.

This link will help explain how to insert pictures:
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2045

glen...


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

jcamp said:


> Hello--My wife and I just bought our 2005 Outback 25 RSS a couple of weeks ago. We're looking to make a lot of good memories camping with our grown children and our two Aussies. Question--I can't seem to figure out how to load photos under, my signature. Any hints?-------Thank you, John C.


Welcome









Since you're here in the Pacific Northwest, be sure to check out the upcoming rallies and get-togethers - we just attended our first - had a great time and met some pretty awesome fellow Outbackers (and SOB's!).

We have the same year and model and absolutely LOVE our trailer! I'm sure you will too....
Cindy


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Welcome. Get ready to fun.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















Please feel free to join us at our annual weekend after Thanksgiving Rally at Cannon Beach. Click here for details. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=25233

As to posting pictures in your signature area, it takes a few steps, but is really not that hard...

1. To start with, you need a photo saved in .jpg format. It should be a Landscape orientation (wider than tall), and can be no larger than 385x100 pixels, and should be saved at a resolution that makes a file size no bigger than about 30K.

2. Now you need to save the picture to an accessible website. The easiest is to do that here. Start by going to the 'My Controls' link in the upper right of the screen. Then, in the Menu on the left side, click 'Your Albums'. You should find a 'Create Album' button. Clicking on this, will lead you through setting up an album. Once you have done that, look at the drop down menu on the right (under 'Controls') and you will see an option to 'Upload Image'. This will allow you to browse through your computer, and select the image to want to use. You must give the image a caption, and click 'Post Image' when you are done.

3. With me so far? Good.. The hard part is done! Now you need to grab the URL address to the picture you posted. To do this, click 'View' under that same drop down menu. All of the pictures you have stored in the album will now be visible (in your case, probably only one at this point). Click on the thumbnail for that picture to see the full size version. Once the full size image displays, right-click on the image and select 'Properties' from the pop up window. In the 'Properties' window, you will see the URL address for the image. Highlight the entire address (http:.......... .jpg) and copy. Close the Properties window, and go back to the 'My Controls' link.

4. Back to the Menu on the left side of the screen, look under 'Personal Profile', and click 'Edit Signature'. A window will open up that allows you to place text and images in your signature. This information will appear a the bottom of every post you make, so in consideration of the other members, you should be concise and efficient with what you enter here. To place the image, click the image button (looks like a photo of a tree) above the text entry area, and paste the URL address that you copied into the prompt window that pops up. Click 'OK' in the prompt window, and then 'Update my Signature' below the text entry field, and you are done!


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Welcome Neighbor and Congrats !

We are from West Salem and probably related. LOL!


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Congrats on the 2005 25rss. We got the same year and model a few months ago and love it. Feel free to ask many questions to the board.
Welcome to the site.
crunchman


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Happy to have another PNW Outbacker! Welcome!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome and congrats on your Outback! Wishing you many happy times in it!


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you all for the warm welcome! Say, FlashG, where's a good place to dump in our area? Can't believe the previous owners left me with a full black tank.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jcamp said:


> Thank you all for the warm welcome! Say, FlashG, where's a good place to dump in our area? Can't believe the previous owners left me with a full black tank.


Wow...what a nice present to toss in at no additional fee. Wonder if you can return the contents to his yard? LOL









Check you local sewer treatment facility....the one here is FREE and is empty 99% of the time. Open 24hrs a day.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Always glad to have another left coaster! Makes the rest of us feel even more sane! Just kidding.....

Welcome.

Enjoy your new Outback and the forum.

Mark


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Small world. My dad lives in Dallas.


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

jcamp said:


> Thank you all for the warm welcome! Say, FlashG, where's a good place to dump in our area? Can't believe the previous owners left me with a full black tank.


Sorry about the "full black tank"

I would have negotiated. Caveat emptor ***** tank. (Let the buyer beware of the full black tank.) grins

You might try:
Premier Resorts on Dallas Hwy.
Shell station Mission and 25th (Salem)

Me thinks there is a website with dump station locations.


----------

